

Show HN: Physics simulation stress toy, smash random objects - Jack000
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smashcorp.smashmash

======
Jack000
iOS version:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/smashmash/id912719653?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/smashmash/id912719653?mt=8)

First time game-dev experience for me. I was looking at some nvidia object
destruction sims and thought it would make a pretty cool game by itself, so I
made this over a few weekends.

